# Hepa Vac and such'



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok so now you have your brand new Hepa Vac, those sticky drops, a zip wall, and all the other products required by the RRP. Now my question is, once you have finished containing all that nasty dangerous lead in your brand new Hepa Vac....where do you dump the contents collected by it? I mean, its full of lead dust right? You cant just go dumping it in your garbage can.....so where does it go?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I put it in my neighbors yard with the annoying kids...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The dust is collected in one of the vacuum bags and goes in the regular trash, like all the other lead debris can.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DeanV said:


> The dust is collected in one of the vacuum bags and goes in the regular trash, like all the other lead debris can.


I can see it now. In a few years there will be a primetime special on tv about all the dumpster divers getting lead poisoning. Perhaps this is all about the governments solution for all the unemployed homeless people out there...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

BM Paint store dumpster :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> BM Paint store dumpster :whistling2:


Thats where SW hides all their mis tints :jester:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> The dust is collected in one of the vacuum bags and goes in the regular trash, like all the other lead debris can.


Ok that makes sense :blink: I thought there might be a local collection site where it would be shipped off to China to be reused in the products they sell back to us.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Different communities will have different practices. Many landfills are now lined and capped so that if you place your lead ladened dust in a garbage bag, you will be environmentally responsible. I would talk to the appropriate authorities in the city/town in question and find out what they expect you to do. 

And if the sanitation dept gives you an answer you don't like, call the health dept, and keep calling different dept's until you hear what you want :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Why do I have this image of painters across the US attempting this?







:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Put it in your competitors dumpster....I do that with all my old paint. Just joking....maybe.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Send it to those responsible for passing the RRP laws.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I heard you can box them up and ship them to a place in Norfolk, MA. At least thats what I did this week!:whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Can i get the address for the place in Norfolk, MA ? So I can start shipping on Monday :thumbup:


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

DeanV said:


> The dust is collected in one of the vacuum bags and goes in the regular trash, like all the other lead debris can.


 
Has to be disposed of with your regular trash, Just can not be left with the customer to get rid of.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Painter Guy said:


> Has to be disposed of with your regular trash, Just can not be left with the customer to get rid of.


Well, it was their problem to begin with :whistling2:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ok so now you have your brand new Hepa Vac, those sticky drops, a zip wall, and all the other products required by the RRP. Now my question is, once you have finished containing all that nasty dangerous lead in your brand new Hepa Vac....where do you dump the contents collected by it? I mean, its full of lead dust right? You cant just go dumping it in your garbage can.....so where does it go?


take it to your local waste disposal. like here where i live, every saturday they take toxic chemicals for free for residents. oil, paint, ect, ect.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Stuff like that is not free for contractors, only HO's.


----------



## ddoran1000 (Jul 14, 2010)

*dan the painter*

in ohio it must be put in a 6 mil bag, goose neck tied and put in the trash but not the customers trash.


----------

